# PAID SPAM: 2010 DEMO 8 SAM HILL for sale



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

Check it, on the MTBR Classified and EBAY
I'm selling my 2010 Demo 8 Sam Hill #46 of 250
$3300

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...Category=98083&_trkparms=algo=LVI&its=I&otn=2

Up for sale is my 2010 Specialized Demo 8 in Size medium. This is the extreamly rare and SOLD OUT at Specialized Sam Hill edition- number 46 of 250.

I recieved this frame directly from Specialized in March of 2010 after much begging and pleading. I built the frame up to my specs and absolutly love it. This new 2010 frame has the newer geometry from the previous 2009's and prior. Shorter top tube, lower bottom bracket and shorter chainstays, this bike rails corners and is totally stable at high speeds. The colors were taken from the Demo Sam Hill and Brendan Fairclough rode in the 2009 Schladming World Cup, Specialized commemorated that World Cup win with issuing 250 of these frames, all were sold out even before public knew of these.

I rode the frame a handful of times between April and June and the frame looks like new. There are a few cosmetic chain slaps in rear FSR link and some dirt under the protective bottom tube covering but that's it. The Fox RC4 is in perfect working order and still under warranty from Fox.

2010 Demo 8 medium frame-Sam Hill Edition #46

Rock Shox Totem Coil (2006) with upgraded ENDURO fork seals (serviced regularly and works GREAT) Stantions are good and lowers have normal usage marks. 1.5 steerer

FOX RC4 Rear Shock with 500lb spring. High Speed, Low Speed, Rebound, Bottom Out Adjustments. AMAZING shock!

Saint Rear Derailer (2009)

Saint Front and Rear Brakes with 203 rotors (2009)

Saint Rear Shifter

Truvativ Holzfeller Crankset

Truvative Holzfeller TEAM Bottom Bracket-NEW (March 09)

Cane Creek 1.5 XX Head Set-NEW (March 09)

Thompson 1.5 60mm Stem

e-13 LG-1 Chainguide-NEW (March 09)

Mavic Crossline Wheelset-NEW (March 09)

Shimano XT Rear Cassette

SRAM Hollow-pin Chain

Sunline LMT. Edition Bars and Grips

Thompson Seatpost

Saddle and Pedals not included

Shipping to US only (lower 48), sorry shipping International is just to difficult. Pick up is OK too if local.
Paypal, if interested check out Ebay or MTBR classifieds
Thanks!
*Nevermind date imprint on pics...I'm not good with cameras and can't figure out how to remove.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

price? dont think i saw it in the description


----------



## Demodude (Jan 27, 2007)

this is it

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=290456813600&ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT


----------



## snow-man (Aug 19, 2004)

$3300 
Thanks!


----------

